# April Michigan Froggers Meeting



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

The next MIF meeting is going to be at my place in Roseville MI on April 25th. For more details you need to be a member of our group and then you can view are private Discussion board. To join go to the link bellow and click join group on right side of screen. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/michigan-dendrobatid-group.html


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll be there!

If you would like to pickup an order at the meeting, just let me know via PM or Email.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I will be looking for a male Variabilis if anybody has one or knows of one. I also have an extra female I might be willing to trade.


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome right down the street from me


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be there with 8ish leucs that are 2-4 months OOTW (maybe some older ones too) that would be $35 each (older ones would be $40).


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

MonarchzMan said:


> I'll be there with 8ish leucs that are 2-4 months OOTW (maybe some older ones too) that would be $35 each (older ones would be $40).


The 2 I got off you are doing great. They are GREAT eaters lol


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Good good. They're little pigs, hence why I need to sell these, lol.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We should be there along with maybe a couple people from central Ohio. I will post closer with what I have available. I have lots of eggs and tads right now.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Ben and I will be there  And JP, my leucs are little piggies too! They've at least doubled in size already.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that i am going. I will be looking for a female powder blue tinc or I might be will to part with my male. Hes about a year and a half old so I would like a female around that age.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Wasnt there a typo in the date in the original post here? I thought the meeting was Sunday April 26th. Please correct it here if indeed there was a mistake, so people aren't making plans on the wrong date. Thanks. I will be there.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The original post was a typo - the meeting will be Sunday, April 26th. A reminder email will go out after details concerning the Detroit Zoo trip are finalized.

Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## frogphysicist (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to go, since it's quite close to my house, but I don't think it'll work out. I am, however, interested in Ken's terribilis...


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

does any one have kaluha and creams. I was thinking about getting some and am finding it a bit hard to locate any.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a male Azuerus available? I've got four lonely heart females, two years old next month, that are available.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I will have some Phelsuma Klemmeri available and probably some leucs and super blues. I will try to do what I did at the NY meeting this past weekend. I trimmed all my tanks and brought the cuttings to give away at the meeting. Any plans for mass lunch order or will it be a cookout again? I will bring whatever you need. Just let me know.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I sold off a number of leucs, and now will have 3 old ones (6-7 months OOTW) for $40 each. I might have some younger ones for $35, but it's doubtful.

I will also have some MSU Frog Hats for $15. All proceeds from those will go to funding my research (which starts in May!), so buy a hat to help me get to all of the neat locations down in Panama and come back with tons of stories and picture to be presented at a meeting in the late summer or fall!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, here's the plan:

Meet at Drew's about 11-12 on Sunday, April 26th. At 1pm, we will head over to the Detroit Zoo and group up in the parking lot. At 2pm, the head dart keeper at Amphibiville will be present to talk about the animals, exhibits, AZA stuff, and answer any questions. After that, you'll be free to roam the zoo until it closes at 5pm.
Tickets to get into the zoo are $11 each. Let's all just bring some soda/chips/etc to Drew's so we can munch before heading out to the zoo. 
Any questions/comments/concerns, contact either Drew or I.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know yet if I'll be able to make the meeting. Wimpy, I do have two male azureus that are over a year old. Or at least they look like males... I haven't seen any action on the 'pairs' I set up a few months ago, I might want an older female to see if I can sort things out.

I just got a buttload (that is a metric buttload, not the smaller english one) of bromeliads on Friday. Come over and get some pups for cheap.


Rob


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm going to be cutting down on some of what i have and focusing on frogs i really want to work with. 
I'll have:

2 vents 
4 blue and black auratus
1 yearling carpet python

(frogs are old enough to sex but I haven't really looked that hard.)


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have any interest in some fine spot azureus juveniles? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have like 7/8 of a bale of fine excelsior that I'm trying to get rid of (might drop it off for whoever wants some).

Also have two male banded leucs which are approx 1 year old from AZDR that I don't need.

Anyone have any pumilio, bicolors (green legged), or castis for sale?

-Nish


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

nish07 said:


> I have like 7/8 of a bale of fine excelsior that I'm trying to get rid of (might drop it off for whoever wants some).
> 
> Also have two male banded leucs which are approx 1 year old from AZDR that I don't need.
> 
> ...


Nish, I would be interested in the excelsior. How much do you want for it?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

reggorf said:


> Nish, I would be interested in the excelsior. How much do you want for it?


I think I'm gonna drop it off and let ppl split it up for free. It's quite a bit of excelsior. If you wanted to give me a deal on some frogs for like half of it, that would be fine. 

-Nish


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is what I should have available for the meeting. 

1.1 proven breeding pair of Azureus
Super Blue froglets
Leuc froglets
Phelsuma Klemmeri


pm me for prices and pictures if interested.


----------



## Larry Snow (May 20, 2004)

I'll be coming up to meeting. Due to demands on my time with my job and family, I'm going to be selling all of my animals. I'll still continue to work with my plants. Here is a list if anyone is interested;
We just wanted you and Chris to have first dibs on anything we have. Everything is proven and producing now unless I state otherwise. In addition, all tanks are fully planted and some drilled for misting and drainage.
1.2 Mancreek $400 w/29 gallon vertical $450
1.2 Azureus $350
1.1 Azureus $250
1.1 Leuc (2 pairs available) $175 per pair
1.1 Nicaraguan auratus (3 pairs available) $100 per pair
1.1 Fantasticus $350 w/10 gallon vertical $375
1.1 Reticulatis $500
1.2 Intermedius $300 w/10 gallon vertical $325
2.0.2 Orange Terribilis adults $480
2.3 Chiriqui River $500 w/ 29 gallon vertical $550
0.0.3 New River (2 adults, 1 juv.) $100, $50
1.0.2 Veraido Imitator $525
1.2 P. Klemmeri $500 w/18x18x18 Exoterra $600
1.3 L. Williamsi $400 w/ 18x18x18 Exoterra $500
1.1 L. Williamsi $200 w/ 12x12x18 Exoterra $250
0.0.3 L. Kimbowelli adults $300 w/10 gallon vert. $325
1.1 Golddust $100 w/10 gallon vertical $125

I look forward to seeing everyone. 
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I need female loma partida pumilio and am looking for colons and red bastimentos.

Also, I'm looking for blue or green sips, black sauls, green legged bicolors, and possibly an azureus pair if they are from a known line.

Thanks,

-Nish

P.S. I'm always on the lookout for sylvaticus or histos (preferably Litas).


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Larry, I sent you a PM.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone coming to the meeting think they will be interested in Phelsuma Klemmeri? I am probably going to post them today on the gecko forum and here. I would really like to avoid shipping if possible and would rather deliver them to this meeting. Let me know ASAP. $100 each. Their ages as of today range from 1 month old to 3 months old. I have 7 total in this age range. They are all eating and climbing very well. I also have a male I can sell for $140. 

































This is what my breeders tank looks like. It has grown in a lot but it gives you an idea of what the set up should be like.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have two male leucs (both calling) banded Guyana type that I could bring to the meeting. They are not registered with asn but could easily be. 

I purchased these around 8 month ago and were at 4 months old so a year is about right on their age. They're very active but have a parasite issue. If you would be interested in them, let me know.

-Nish


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Man I would love a Klemmeri but the wife would kill me lol


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

No offense and I hope that you do well with your geckos, Stacey. But, why are people so interested in williamsi and Klemmeri when there are these and they've been around forever?










-Nish


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Because mine a was fast and loved to bite lol


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

nish07 said:


> No offense and I hope that you do well with your geckos, Stacey. But, why are people so interested in williamsi and Klemmeri when there are these and they've been around forever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't lose a finger to a williamsi or klemmeri, lol


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I had 3 tokay geckos approx 12 years ago. I just used ski gloves when handling them. They'd chomp down but never got through them. Some tough leather gloves with a little bit of insulation and you're fine.

-Nish


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

L. williamsi and P. klemmeri are diurnal, so they can be enjoyed at better hours than a nocturnal Tokay. Also, because of their smaller size, the fruit flies we culture can be used as a part of their diet (but not the sole item of course).


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

when I had them mine were very big. Two females could corner a pinky mouse and bang against the wall til it expired then they ate it.

-Nish


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

There was a G. gekko that was loose in the Petco I worked at down in Texas - it took care of any mice, small rats, or hamsters that got loose


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet I am new to dendroboards I am also a michigan froger and would love to meet some of some other frogers in michigan. I will try to make the meeting does anybody have a adult femle mancreek for sell?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heyas,

Does anyone want to trade me anything for my 2.0 AZDR banded leucs?

I like pumilio and. I'm also interested in saul (black or normal) tincs.

-Nish

P.S. I seem to be male heavy on southern variabilis and female heavy on my new imitators.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

nish, i'm assuming southern variabilis are not the same as the variabilis from inibico? looks like i have 3 female variabilis and have been trying to find somebody to do a m/f trade with, but am not sure if i could mix them with 'southern' as i have not heard of them.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

themann42 said:


> nish, i'm assuming southern variabilis are not the same as the variabilis from inibico? looks like i have 3 female variabilis and have been trying to find somebody to do a m/f trade with, but am not sure if i could mix them with 'southern' as i have not heard of them.


Heyas,

Yeah they're different. They just came in from Canada a few weeks ago.

-Nish


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

nish07 said:


> No offense and I hope that you do well with your geckos, Stacey. But, why are people so interested in williamsi and Klemmeri when there are these and they've been around forever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because those will chew your hand off?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I used to keep three of those guys and I handled them with snowboard gloves. They never ripped through the material but you don't really wanna play with them.

They're something else to watch, too. They worked as a team to hunt food. Really interesting geckos.

-Nish


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Its looking like I might make this one after all.....
I should have:
Lots of Adult/sub adult *BL Vents, & some adult pairs* (Stewart)
A few *adult/sub adult B&B Auratus* (Nabors)
1 *juvenile Red Bastimentos Pumilio* (Nabors)
1 *juvenile Anthonyi SI*
2-3 *Oyapock froglets*[(Nabors)
probable *1.1 pair adult Cobalts* (Nabors)

I'm looking for:
1 adult *male Panguana Lamasi* (Tan)
1 adult *female Azureus*
12x12x18, 18x18x18, 18x18x24,* Exo-Terra's*, Etc...
15, 20 High or 29 gallon *aquariums*
Dwarf Orange or White *Isopods*
Tropical white or silver *Springtails*
PM if interested.


----------



## frogphysicist (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm guessing I might actually make it... wasn't 100% sure how finals were going to be scheduled. If I'm not too burnt out from said exams, I will likely join everyone!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a female azureus (well over a year old) but I am not going to make it. If somebody can come by and pick it up on their way I'd be happy to send her.

Rob


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you need us to bring anything? Food, pop, beer lol
What time is everything going down?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Plan is to meet at Drew's at 11am, then head out to the Detroit Zoo at 1pm. We'll meet with a keeper at Amphibiville at 2pm for a little talk, then everyone is free to wander as they please until the zoo closes.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We will be there. We are bringing a few other local people. If anyone needs any of the frogs and geckos I posted, please pm me.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, it looks like I may not make it after all. I've got to help the college kid move.
But, we will be at the Taylor show in May, so there will be free delivery to the show. Exo Terra terrariums are at Hagen's Minimum Advertised Pricing: $269.99 for the 36"x18"x24"
Jim


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

My address is 30546 Spybrook St. 48066 and if you would like my phone number in case you get lost send me a pm. Hope to see everyone tomorrow Drew


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

It was great meeting all you guys. Learned alot from just hanging out. Hope to see you at the next meeting. Take care.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Great to meet everyone, and to see Drew's collection of *empty* tanks (ahem ahem). Thanks to Drew for hosting. I'll look forward to seeing everyone again in August after the field season!

Here's a couple of pictures from today's activities:

Larry Snow's, now Stacey and Tony's, new retics (soooooo jealous):

















Go to the Detroit Zoo, get a behind the scenes tour, and get to hold a caecillian (and some of us even fed the Japanese Giant Salamanders!). That's right. We Michigan Froggers kick butt 

























And another cool, non-Amphibian that Drew had (Stacey, I'll give you plenty of space so you don't accidentally happen upon this):


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good time and didn’t get stuck in the rain. I can’t believe JP didn’t sneak his camera into the atelopus breeding room. I find it very interesting how it takes so little to breed such an endangered species. So do we have anyone willing to host the next meeting? Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for hosting again Drew. It was a good time. I wish the zoo was open later than 5pm. Andy, I hope you enjoy your new additions. 

Thanks for that up there^ JP. I appreciate it. 


We will be hosting a meeting July 31-August 2. (99% sure on those dates). I have other threads about it called summer ohio meeting. I am still working on little field trips and activities. Any suggestions are welcome and please post in those threads if you plan to attend.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

SickVoodoo said:


> I can’t believe JP didn’t sneak his camera into the atelopus breeding room.


I've already been in there a couple times. I never take a whole lot of pictures in the back rooms because the tanks are really conducive to good pictures, and I doubt that the keepers would take out their rare and endangered species to pose for a photo shoot (although, I must say that I was surprised that we'd get to feed the salamanders and hold the caecillian). One of these days when there's not a large group with me, I might try to sneak back there and get some really good atelopus pictures.

There was that reason, and that I'm going to be seeing them in Panama, so there was no rush to get pictures of them


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

it was really neat seeing behind the scenes of the amphibians, i'm glad everything worked out so well.

on a side note, my williamsi already laid a pair of eggs!


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

themann42 said:


> it was really neat seeing behind the scenes of the amphibians, i'm glad everything worked out so well.
> 
> on a side note, my williamsi already laid a pair of eggs!


(runs and starts building a viv) lol


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> Andy, I hope you enjoy your new additions.


I am Stacy! Thanks again!


----------

